# Thinking Red : Check-In



## JollyGreen (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all,

All-source analyst in the UK working with USAF CSAR until October.
Then I'll be where ever the AF assignment gods decide to send me.
Glad to be here!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## car (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## AugieSpook (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the family.


----------

